# nce power cab speed step issue



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all. I am wondering if I have a bad power cab or if I can fix my issue in the cab set up. This is my issue.I noticed that out of the 126 speed steps, my locos won't gain anymore speed after 100 speed steps. Please help.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Is it all your locos or just one or a select few.

I have a Walters F40PH that was DC and converted to DCC with a Digtrax DH126D non sound decoder.

After conversion it's top speed was much less than as DC. I run 28 step speed and it topped out at 14 on the dial. All my others run fine.

I have them all set up the same top 28, mid 14, starting step varies depending on the loco.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sounds like the same issue that Spinal Tap had. Their amplifiers were louder because the dial went up to 11!&#55357;&#56842;


----------

